# Help me pick a name for this cutie



## miualesia (Nov 15, 2021)

Hello! So I've had this cute little budgie for a while now, and I've just found out she is in fact a girl! (I've been told it is a boy at the petstore)
Her previous name was Zazu, but now i think i should give her a name that suits her. Some names starting with Z would be great, or any name that is not far from this one, so she could adapt to it...
She is a cinnamon violet, likes to give kisses and chirips a lot!


Also, some tips of getting her to talk? I always talk to her and I want to be able to teach her a word or two if she is interested in speaking!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can rename her anything you like. 
The new name does not have to start with a Z or be close in sound to Zazu.
If you say the new name to her every time you start talking to her, she will learn it very quickly.
I took in several birds that had been named by their previous owners and renamed them. 
They all learned their new names with no problem.

If you really want a "Z" name you could name her "Zara"

To teach your budgie to talk, pick a word or a phrase and repeat it to her several times throughout the day.
Use the same tone and infection whenever you say it. 
You indicated in your other thread you thought she was trying to say "Baby" so that is a good one to start with.
*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I think Zazu is a cute name for a male or female but if you don't want to keep it how about Zoey.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Out of curiosity were the first few photos taken less recently than the last few? 

I agree it doesn't have to start with Z (it's a hard letter for names, haha) but in addition to the above suggestions, Zia is cute too I think. However I think Lavender/Vinnie from the other thread suits her very well, and a name with a similar sound as Zazu that I think fits her as well is Maisie (pronounced May-zee). 

Let us know what you name her!


----------



## miualesia (Nov 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You can rename her anything you like.
> The new name does not have to start with a Z or be close in sound to Zazu.
> If you say the new name to her every time you start talking to her, she will learn it very quickly.
> I took in several birds that had been named by their previous owners and renamed them.
> ...


That is quite a relief! I am going to search another name for her, someone said Vinnie, and i really liked it!

Also yes, I think I've heard her tryint to say "baby" since she is chiriping a lot and that was definitely not a chirip.

Thank your for the help!


----------



## miualesia (Nov 15, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Out of curiosity were the first few photos taken less recently than the last few?
> 
> I agree it doesn't have to start with Z (it's a hard letter for names, haha) but in addition to the above suggestions, Zia is cute too I think. However I think Lavender/Vinnie from the other thread suits her very well, and a name with a similar sound as Zazu that I think fits her as well is Maisie (pronounced May-zee).
> 
> Let us know what you name her!


All the photos were taken last month, the most recent photo I have of here is 2 weeks ago (30 november) I mostly take videos of her when dhe chirips, plays and does funny stuff😂 Here are some of the most recent photos of her:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Be sure you are not allowing her to chew on that plastic on the box or whatever it is she's standing on.*


----------



## miualesia (Nov 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Be sure you are not allowing her to chew on that plastic on the box or whatever it is she's standing on.*


I am not. She is with me most of the time, or either on her perches outside the cage!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She is SO cute. She's got such a precious face


----------



## miualesia (Nov 15, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> She is SO cute. She's got such a precious face


I know, she is the star of the house


----------



## Siklo (Nov 21, 2021)

miualesia said:


> Hello! So I've had this cute little budgie for a while now, and I've just found out she is in fact a girl! (I've been told it is a boy at the petstore)
> Her previous name was Zazu, but now i think i should give her a name that suits her. Some names starting with Z would be great, or any name that is not far from this one, so she could adapt to it...
> She is a cinnamon violet, likes to give kisses and chirips a lot!
> 
> ...


I'd go with Zelda for this cutie


----------



## seankeg (Dec 14, 2021)

miualesia said:


> Hello! So I've had this cute little budgie for a while now, and I've just found out she is in fact a girl! (I've been told it is a boy at the petstore)
> Her previous name was Zazu, but now i think i should give her a name that suits her. Some names starting with Z would be great, or any name that is not far from this one, so she could adapt to it...
> She is a cinnamon violet, likes to give kisses and chirips a lot!
> 
> ...



Zamira ..... I just like it!!

She's so lovely


----------



## kardalcathy (Dec 10, 2006)

She is precious!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What name have you decided on?*


----------



## miualesia (Nov 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *What name have you decided on?*


I've decided on Linnette, Linn for short! She seems to like it :3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent. I'm closing this thread now.*


----------

